# discovery wonderwall projector for $29.99 + $5.00…



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Up today on amazon woot!!! http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...7c5d4dcd471/discovery-wonderwall-projector#46


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just coming here to post that!!

I opened my Woot! email & immediately thought of posting it here. I got mine!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Great minds think alike RCIAG
I ordered mine so fast I didnt even look at it. LOL still think I should order another one. how many did you get?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I only got one because I already have another one. The max you can get is 3. This isn't gonna light the world on fire with its resolution, but I'm just projecting Hallowindow (& maybe eventually other stuff like the singing pumpkins) so it'll work for that.

I may skip the large window projection this year & do 2 blinking eyes in my other 2 front windows.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to project bloody walls dripping didn't think about the singing pumpkins. hmmmm


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

tempting

i already have 2 of these that i got way back and recently picked up a used "real projector" that naturally blows these out of the water

i used one of these last halloween with hallowindow and it was ok ... most tots didn't even notice ... not very bright and blurry ... but for $35 shipped, you get what you pay for

amk


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Proven working,Wonderwall projector open box with everything at Staples clearance - $25. Getting it paid for and in my trunk before my wife knew anything - Priceless!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

forgot to mention ... i couldn't resist and got 3, lol!

amk


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought one last year. My only complaint was that it's not able to hook up with my laptop. But works great with my dvd player for my singing pumpkins and Hallowindow.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I just ordered 2.

They are pretty low power, but as long as they don't have to compete with too much ambient light, and you only project a few feet, they should work pretty well for smaller effects.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I ordered 2 as well. I saw on this forum, I think it was the winged demon thread, where the haunter projected flames onto his house from 2 similar units, slightly out of sync. It was a really cool effect!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

wow I got mine today!! that is some fast service.


----------

